# autocruise starburst 2008



## duds

I have just ordered a new 2008 model Starburst on alco chassis with peugeot cab for spring delivery. Has anyone owned/owns a 2007 model and any comments about quality and reliability of this model and after sales service. The vehicle which won best in class ccc award 2007.


----------



## Rapide561

*Autocruise*

Hi

The aftersales has historically been good so I am led to believe. Autocruise is now a member of The Swift Group and so there is no reason why this should not continue.

Russell


----------



## duds

That is what worries me Russell from my bad experiences with Swift Models quality and reliablity and confirmed to me by several franchised dealers.


----------



## MIKEJ

Whoops - after reading what you have to say about Swift.


----------



## Mikemoss

I'd stop worrying and spend a little time looking back through some recent (ie last few months) posts about Swift after service on this forum. 

Maybe you were just unlucky with the two Swift motorhomes you hired. I've no particular axe to grind but have been more than happy with three Swift-group caravans. Our nine-year-old Bessacarr has no faults either, is intelligently designed and well built - Sue and I love it to bits and have been well impressed by the service from Swift even this far down the line.


----------



## Telbell

But doesn't it have an x2/50 engine? :roll:


----------



## SwiftGroup

duds said:


> That is what worries me Russell from my bad experiences with Swift Models quality and reliablity and confirmed to me by several franchised dealers.


Duds,I replied to you on the other thread explaining Swifts position.You will read what we have been doing re quality you just need to make your mind up whether we are genuine or not?Peter.


----------



## Briarose

duds said:


> That is what worries me Russell from my bad experiences with Swift Models quality and reliablity and confirmed to me by several franchised dealers.


I bet Swift would love to know who these dealers are, I know I would if I were a company and someone that sold my product was saying things like that about me.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift*

Duds

I have in the past had issues with my Swift Motorhome - not the one I own now, but the previous one. I won't bore you with the details. I choose another Swift product after carefully considering the market. I looked at German vans - notably a Dethleffs A7871, other Brits, notably an Autotrail 840D, and also looked at nearly new German A Class vans - Burstner 821G.

When I posted on the forum about my purchase, my announcement received a "mixed" reception.

I collected my van and a few days later was a thousand miles away in Italy. A couple of things have gone wrong - notable the Thetford fridge and on or two smaller bits. The issues were quickly sorted and the van is ready to rock and roll.

If you read some of the posts from Peter (Swift Group) you will read what Peter has actualy said. There are several Swift customers who are forum users who have had "issues" with their vans - but I think we are all generally happy with our purchase.

For what it is worth, if I was buying a van tomorrow, it would be another Swift too (sorry Peter!!!!!).

I have written a review on the van - Swift Kontiki 669. Take a few moments to read it. If this van was not right, I would tell you.

The other thing I would say, is how many manufcaturers are actually willing to put their neck on the line on a forum like this? Erm......? It amazes me sometimes at what unearthly hour a member of Swift's staff are on the forum.

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

We are a Swift Main Dealer and have been for many years and whilst yes, there have been quality control problems in the past, *Swift by their very presence on these forums* show that they take notice of any problems that can arise.

One must also bear in mind that a number of problems that can arise are due to bought in items like toilets and electrical items which Swift do not manufacture and are fitted to many other makes of motorhomes and could give excactly the same problems,

In our experience Swift have got their act together and we support them 100% and *OUR* after sales service is second to none any where in the UK.

Buy a Swift with confidence is our advice,


----------



## grumpyman

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> We are a Swift Main Dealer and have been for many years and whilst yes, there have been quality control problems in the past, *Swift by their very presence on these forums* show that they take notice of any problems that can arise.
> 
> One must also bear in mind that a number of problems that can arise are due to bought in items like toilets and electrical items which Swift do not manufacture and are fitted to many other makes of motorhomes and could give excactly the same problems,
> 
> In our experience Swift have got their act together and we support them 100% and *OUR* after sales service is second to none any where in the UK.
> 
> Buy a Swift with confidence is our advice,


Nice to see another Motorhome dealership on the forum, BUT the majority of problems pointed out by owners unfortunately do not concern the Fridge or toilet, they concern the poor workperson ship (hows that for PC) at the factory OR in PDI at the dealership. Being very simple I would suggest a company provideds the Fridge,Toilet,Lights they do not fit them the Manufacturer of the Motorhome does that and the Dealer on a second occasion checks they are fitted and working correctly (PDI) Why is it it takes the the Owner of the Motorhome to find the faults because they are either poorly fitted or not checked, sorry I am getting fed up of hearing the excuses.


----------



## EJB

As with most forums this one concentrates on faults and problems, after all, that is why some members are here.

Please bear in mind that the vast majority of people don't have any issues with the products they have purchased. Consequently they don't need/look for advice or assistance from the net.

However, it's nice to know it's here  

By the way, on the Fiat forum the water ingress problem is only mentioned by a few MH'ers and by none of the thousands of 'white van men'. I certainly sympathise with those affected but companies like Fiat are bound to take more than a few months, if not a year or so, to resolve a none safety problem.
My congratulations to those who 'may' have caused Fiat to move a little faster 8)


----------



## duds

*quality problems*

Yes I agree any manufacturer can be let down by faulty items such as fridges, toilets etc. But it was the unsatisfactory quality of the fit and finish I was referring to. Perhaps my standards are too high but the Germans do seem to have a large edge over British workmanship. Surely dealers and manufacturers want satisfied customers or they will soon lose out iin a competetive market. Why cannot a 3 year guarantee be offered on the habitation areas of the van.?

Surely it is not too much to ask for the overhead cupboards to have designed strong locks fitted so items do not fall out in transit and damage worksurfaces beneath.


----------



## duds

*accesories on new autocruise*

Can anyone inform me where it is best to buy items like the hook up power leads, gas bottles, levelling wheel chocks ? I could buy from the supply dealer but no doubt pay more.


----------



## grumpyman

Outdoor bits on hear.


----------



## GerryD

EJB said:


> By the way, on the Fiat forum the water ingress problem is only mentioned by a few MH'ers and by none of the thousands of 'white van men'. I certainly sympathise with those affected but companies like Fiat are bound to take more than a few months, if not a year or so, to resolve a none safety problem.
> My congratulations to those who 'may' have caused Fiat to move a little faster 8)


Well said EJB, my sentiments exactly, and I have been ostricised for saying exactly what you have said. My MH is in for the recalls at the moment, but in all honesty personally, not because of the water but for the other work.
As far as the original post is concerned, there is no such thing as a bad manufacturer or dealer. If there were, they would not stay in business. You will always hear complaints but this is true, customers will always talk about bad experiences, never congratulate the good.


----------



## cabby

I have to say that I am a little worried about which dealer you are thinking of using in East Sussex, for sales or bits and pieces.As I am in the same area, maybe I can advise you who not to use.
As Swift now own Autocruise, would Johns Cross be able to supply you with what you need.Can say you would be safe with them.They also have a shop for extras and a little further up the A 21 is Caravantech in Hurst green who also have a wide range of bits and bobs.

cabby


----------

